# Vitality or Acana?



## bail (Feb 19, 2013)

Which brand is better for a golden retriever puppy of 3 months?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Not familiar with Vitality. Max eats Acana Wild Prairie now, but when he was a puppy he ate Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I have not fed Vitality kibble, but I would choose Acana.

The Vitality Chicken kibble has 24% protein and 12% fat which is a little low for a 3 month old puppy. Many people believe a puppy shouldn't have less than 26-27% protein. And I've always found it a challenge to maintain good skin and coat with fat levels under 15%.

If you're in Canada you can get Acana puppy grain-inclusive formula, but in the U.S. you cannot. I've fed the all life stages Acana regionals with success.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

If the choice is only between the two, acana


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)

Budget permitting, I recommend Acana puppy, then feed Acana Large breed puppy when he reaches 5 mod old. The kibble can be large.


----------

